# lettore cd/dvd non riconosciuto dal kernel

## Albe

Ciao a tutti,

qualche tempo fa ho dovuto sostituire il lettore cd/dvd causa problemi hardware, e da allora non c'è modo di far rilevare nessun lettore interno al kernel.

Credo che sia un problema del kernel, in quanto non viene creato nessun file /dev/srX , /dev/cdrom o altro, e non c'è traccia del lettore in dmesg:

```

[    1.152925] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    1.152949] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.153007] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

[    1.238035] async/0 used greatest stack depth: 5120 bytes left

[    1.303040] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.303128] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    1.303301] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    1.304652] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x18e0 irq 14

[    1.304702] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x18e8 irq 15

[    1.468766] ata1.00: ATA-8: FUJITSU MHW2120BH, 00000012, max UDMA/100

[    1.468813] ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    1.474474] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.474619] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHW2120B 0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.475961] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte logical blocks: (120 GB/111 GiB)

[    1.477139] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.478296] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.478323] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.479686]  sda:

[    1.479818] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.482356]  sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    1.484182] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

```

Non è un problema hardware, perché posso utilizzare i livecd (dove ovviamente viene rilevato...), questo è il dmesg di ubuntu (mi sembra...):

```

[    1.903630] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

[    1.903647] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.903705] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

[    2.056022] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.056112] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    2.056254] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    2.057625] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x18e0 irq 14

[    2.057682] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x18e8 irq 15

[    2.220469] ata1.00: ATA-8: FUJITSU MHW2120BH, 00000012, max UDMA/100

[    2.220525] ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    2.236493] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.400435] ata2.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N, WW01, max UDMA/33

[    2.416370] ata2.01: configured for UDMA/33

[    2.418711] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHW2120B 0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.418891] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB)

[    2.418975] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.419029] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.419062] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.419201] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB)

[    2.419284] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.419336] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.419369] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.419439]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    2.726393] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.726499] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.730099] scsi 1:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N  WW01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.741104] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.741172] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.741326] sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.741372] sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

```

Ma la cosa strana è che se inserisco il vecchio lettore, viene rilevato come /dev/sr0 !

----------

## ago

Il problema accade su gentoo? non è che hai dimenticato i driver scsi?

----------

## Albe

Sto usando gentoo con kernel vanilla 2.6.32.19, e credo che i driver scsi siano compilati correttamente...

comunque ecco il mio .config

```

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_INTEL_TXT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_TREE_PREEMPT_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_TRACE=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLOW_WORK=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_API=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=3

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PROC_KCORE_TEXT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=3

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_NVS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda2"

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_DMAR=y

CONFIG_DMAR_DEFAULT_ON=y

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3=y

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_RTO=100

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB=y

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_MRVL=m

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS_VALUE=1

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_SKY2=m

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IWLAGN=m

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=64

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ITCO_WDT=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_GSPCA=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y

CONFIG_HID_WACOM=m

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_WUSB=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_UWB=y

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PLTFM=m

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=m

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD2=m

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=m

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_BTRFS_FS=m

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FPU=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_VMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GHASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC7=m

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

Last edited by Albe on Mon Jan 24, 2011 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xdarma

Forse ti mancano i driver per lo scsi cd-rom, controlla con menuconfig:

Device drivers --> SCSI device support --> <*> SCSI CDROM support

----------

## Albe

I driver SCSI ci sono, altrimenti il vecchio lettore non potrebbe essere rilevato...quello che non riesco a capire è quale differenza di configurazione possa esserci tra due lettori dvd...

```

                     < > RAID Transport Class                                                                     

                      -*- SCSI device support                                                                        

                      < > SCSI target support                                                                        

                       [*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                                                 

                       *** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***                                            

                       <*> SCSI disk support                                                                          

                       < > SCSI tape support                                                                          

                       < > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                                                           

                       <*> SCSI CDROM support                                                                         

                        [ ]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)                                      

                        <*> SCSI generic support                                                                       

                        < > SCSI media changer support                                                                 

                        [*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device                                                         

                        [ ] Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K)                                           

                        [ ] SCSI logging facility                                                                      

                        [*] Asynchronous SCSI scanning                                                                 

                            SCSI Transports  --->                                                                      

                        [ ] SCSI low-level drivers  --->                                                               

                        < > SCSI Device Handlers  --->                                                                 

                       < > OSD-Initiator library 

```

Qui ubuntu, ecc. abilitano praticamente tutto, io sinceramente vorrei evitare, dato che  <<Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support>> dovrebbe bastare, ma a quanto pare non è così...

```

 --- Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers                                  

                      [ ]   Verbose ATA error reporting                                                     

                       [*]   ATA ACPI Support                                                                  

                       [ ]   SATA Port Multiplier support                                                     

                       <*>   AHCI SATA support                                                              

                       < >   Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support                                  

                       [*]   ATA SFF support                                                                   

                       < >     ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                        

                       <*>     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support                 

                       < >     Marvell SATA support                                                         

                       < >     NVIDIA SATA support                                                        

                       < >     Pacific Digital ADMA support                                              

                       < >     Pacific Digital SATA QStor support                                     

                       < >     Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support                                         

                       < >     Promise SATA SX4 support (Experimental)                         

                       < >     Silicon Image SATA support                                              

                       < >     SiS 964/965/966/180 SATA support                                   

                       < >     ULi Electronics SATA support                                             

                       < >     VIA SATA support                                                           

                       < >     VITESSE VSC-7174 / INTEL 31244 SATA support

```

In un post ho visto suggerire:  Bus options (PCI etc.)  ---> <*> Support for PCI Hotplug  ---> <*>   SHPC PCI Hotplug driver, ma non funziona nemmeno questo. Può esserci qualche differenza nel compilare le voci come modulo?

----------

## ago

 *Albe wrote:*   

> Può esserci qualche differenza nel compilare le voci come modulo?

 

Imho potrebbe capitare che non vengono caricati automaticamente, quindi forzarli con modprobe, ma personalmente non è mai successo

----------

## xdarma

 *Albe wrote:*   

> I driver SCSI ci sono, 

 

Hai ragione, scusami. Ho sbagliato a leggere il file di config.

Potresti copiare il .config di ubuntu. O provare a fare il boot con un'altra live e copiare quello della live.

Il vecchio lettore era ide come quello nuovo?

Prova ad abilitare il suporto ai controller PATA Intel con:

Device Drivers --> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers --> <*> Intel PATA MPIIX support

Puoi individuare il modulo da abilitare con la lista di hardware supportato da Debian seguendo questo:

[mini TIP] Che driver usare con tal componente HW?

----------

## Albe

(Scusate la "niubbaggine", non so come si fa a citare qualcuno in particolare...) 

 *Quote:*   

> Potresti copiare il .config di ubuntu.

 

preferirei evitare di appesantire il kernel, lo userò come ultimo tentativo...nel caso dovrei copiare solo le voci in  <<Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers>>, giusto ?

Il vecchio lettore credo proprio che fosse IDE (si vede dall'interfaccia?) anche perché ho un portatile, dunque l'interfaccia è la stessa (e i lettori scsi sono piuttosto rari...).

 *Quote:*   

> Prova ad abilitare il suporto ai controller PATA Intel

 

Ho già provato, niente da fare.

Kmuto per il controller SATA_IDE riporta solo il driver ata_piix  (e uno strano i810_rng per il bridge PCI...boh).

C'è una cosa che vorrei chiarire da tempo: se ricompilo lo stesso kernel, serve a qualcosa dare prima un make clean?

----------

## ago

 *Albe wrote:*   

> (Scusate la "niubbaggine", non so come si fa a citare qualcuno in particolare...)

 

senza spazi: [ quote = " NIckname " ] testo  [ / quote ]

 *Albe wrote:*   

> C'è una cosa che vorrei chiarire da tempo: se ricompilo lo stesso kernel, serve a qualcosa dare prima un make clean?

 

Mi sembra ovvio

 *Make Help wrote:*   

> Cleaning targets:
> 
> clean - Remove most generated files but keep the config and enough build support to build external modules
> 
> mrproper - Remove all generated files + config + various backup files
> ...

 

----------

## Albe

@ago

Mi sono espresso male, scusami.

Ho sempre usato make clean prima di compilare un kernel (più spesso distclean...).

Quello che non capisco è se sia possibile non usarlo ricompilando esattamente la stessa versione di un kernel (si risparmierebbe un po' di tempo...).

----------

## ago

Credo dovresti pulire il tutto perché stai andando a creare una nuova bzimage, poi se devi solo aggiungere qualche modulo "forse" il discorso potrebbe cambiare...ma non mi sono mai interessato visto che ci metto pochi minuti a compilarlo

----------

## xdarma

 *Albe wrote:*   

> preferirei evitare di appesantire il kernel, lo userò come ultimo tentativo...nel caso dovrei copiare solo le voci in  <<Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers>>, giusto ?

 

Sì, non credo che le impostazioni del kernel di ubuntu per i controller SATA siano essenziali, ma se non altro sarai sicuro di includere il driver giusto :-)

 *Albe wrote:*   

> Il vecchio lettore credo proprio che fosse IDE (si vede dall'interfaccia?) anche perché ho un portatile, dunque l'interfaccia è la stessa (e i lettori scsi sono piuttosto rari...).

 

Mi sembrava più probabile che tu avessi cambiato connessione del lettore piuttosto che linux non funzionasse correttamente  ;-)

Ma se è un portatile non puoi cambiare connessione: ci sarà qualche altro problema.

Per quanto riguarda lo SCSI, in pratica negli "ultimi" kernel si preferisce vedere tutto come SCSI, anche le chiavette usb.

 *Albe wrote:*   

> Kmuto per il controller SATA_IDE riporta solo il driver ata_piix  (e uno strano i810_rng per il bridge PCI...boh).

 

Se è l'unico segnalato, usa quello. Nel mio computer c'è anche pata_amd per il controller IDE.

i810_rng dovrebbe essere il chip generatore di numeri casuali. Nel dubbio includilo.

 *Albe wrote:*   

> C'è una cosa che vorrei chiarire da tempo: se ricompilo lo stesso kernel, serve a qualcosa dare prima un make clean?

 

Alle volte lavorare su sorgenti "premasticati" crea problemi, meglio se li ripulisci con make clean o make mrproper.

----------

## Albe

Niente da fare.

Sotto le voci  <<SCSI device support>> e <<Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers>> ho selezionato qualsiasi cosa un milionario sudafricano possa immaginare.

A questo punto provo con il vodoo...

L'unica cosa seria che mi viene in mente è provare con <<ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support>>, ma a quanto so dovrebbe essere completamente sostituito da <<Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers>>.

Cosa altro potrebbe far funzionare un lettore dvd?

----------

## xdarma

 *Albe wrote:*   

> A questo punto provo con il vodoo...

 

Allora puoi tentare con genkernel: installa un kernel stabile tipo il 2.6.34-r6, modifica il link /usr/src/linux con:

```
eselect kernel set qualchecosa
```

e lancia:

```
genkernel all
```

Per fare una prova generica non ti serve realmente un file .config copiato.

Se vuoi ripulire le directory dei sorgenti lancia prima:

```
make --mrproper
```

A fine compilazione verrà copiato in /boot sia il kernel che l'immagine initrd.

----------

## Albe

Chissà perché non mi era venuto in mente di usare genkernel; forse perché è la soluzione più semplice  :Smile: 

Comunque non ha funzionato.

Dunque non è un problema del kernel.

Ma allora perché il lettore non viene riconosciuto al boot?

L'unica causa possibile mi sembra il bios, che, a quanto pare, non inizializza un lettore diverso da quello "originale" (ma gli permette di avviare da livecd !?).Last edited by Albe on Fri Sep 10, 2010 9:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Albe

Qualcuno mi sa dire se una limitazione del bios possa essere una causa possibile per la mancata rilevazione di un lettore cd interno IDE (tenendo presente che i lettori esterni USB funzionano)?

Possibili soluzioni?

----------

## xdarma

 *Albe wrote:*   

> Qualcuno mi sa dire se una limitazione del bios possa essere una causa possibile per la mancata rilevazione di un lettore cd interno IDE (tenendo presente che i lettori esterni USB funzionano)?
> 
> Possibili soluzioni?

 

A me risulta che linux non si appoggi al bios per rilevare le periferiche, quindi, se c'è un lettore supportato dal kernel: verrà usato.

Magari, se da bios disabiliti espressamente qualche periferica integrata non aspettarti che linux la "resusciti".

Tornano in topic, cerco di riassumere:

- il lettore funziona e quindi non sembra un problema hardware;

- alcune distribuzioni di linux funzionano, quindi non sembra una periferica non supportata;

- gentoo rileva solo il vecchio lettore cd, quello nuovo, a parità di kernel, non ne vuole sapere di rilevarlo.

Una tale situazione mi sembra molto strana, grub.conf ha impostazioni esotiche?

----------

## Albe

Ottimo riassunto...grazie!

 * xdarma wrote:*   

> il lettore funziona e quindi non sembra un problema hardware

 

Non è un problema hardware, di questo sono sicuro: 

 * xdarma wrote:*   

> alcune distribuzioni di linux funzionano, quindi non sembra una periferica non supportata

 

infatti, se faccio partire una distribuzione livecd o liveusb, il lettore viene rilevato (e funziona, ovviamente!).

 * xdarma wrote:*   

> gentoo rileva solo il vecchio lettore cd

 

E' questa la cosa assurda: non credo che i lettori cd possano utilizzare driver differenti: dovrebbe essere una questione di controller PATA, e quello di certo non l'ho cambiato!

Inoltre i lettori esterni USB vengono rilevati correttamente.  

 * xdarma wrote:*   

> quello nuovo, a parità di kernel, non ne vuole sapere di rilevarlo

 

Di kernel ne ho provati diversi, niente...

 * xdarma wrote:*   

> Una tale situazione mi sembra molto strana, grub.conf ha impostazioni esotiche?

 

anche a me   :Sad: . grub.conf ha il minimo indispensabile (root=/dev/sda3).

Aggiungo qualche dettaglio:

-Nessuna traccia in dmesg

-Nessuna traccia in /sys/*

-In /dev ho soltanto /pktcdvd e /sg0

Ho anche pensato che potesse essere un problema di hal/udev/dbus, ma il lettore dovrebbe comunque essere rilevato al boot (e visibile in dmesg), giusto?

----------

## xdarma

 *Albe wrote:*   

> grub.conf ha il minimo indispensabile (root=/dev/sda3).

 

Adesso prova a riavviare una live di quelle che funzionano e prendi nota dell'output di: cat /proc/cmdline

Mi interessano cose tipo "noacpi".

 *Albe wrote:*   

> non credo che i lettori cd possano utilizzare driver differenti

 

La penso come te ma un giro su google in merito al tuo lettore in combinazione al tuo portatile potrebbe essere utile.

 *Albe wrote:*   

> Ho anche pensato che potesse essere un problema di hal/udev/dbus, ma il lettore dovrebbe comunque essere rilevato al boot (e visibile in dmesg), giusto?

 

Anche secondo me: se il kernel non rileva nessun lettore cd non credo possano individuarlo hal/udev/dbus.

----------

